# 2018 - 240Urs Mods (Working Thread)



## thewanderingshores (Feb 1, 2019)

Planning on using this thread as a running documentation of the mods that we are making to our 2018 240urs. We are prepping it for full-time living in the summer of 2020. #earlyretirement #thewanderingshores (instagram)

The first project on the list was to remove the dinette to allow for more space and to add a rv recliner (not yet purchased).

This project was actually much easier that I anticipated, I was concerned there might be screws securing the seats from the rear which would require access thru the rear storage or the cabinet. Lucky it was not.


----------



## RickyandSamantha (Aug 27, 2018)

We have a 250urs similar design, look forward to seeing your mods and possibly getting some ideas myself.


----------



## thewanderingshores (Feb 1, 2019)

Thanks, currently working on turning the upper bunk into cabinets. Hoping to make some progress on that in the next couple weeks.



RickyandSamantha said:


> We have a 250urs similar design, look forward to seeing your mods and possibly getting some ideas myself.


----------



## thewanderingshores (Feb 1, 2019)

Photos of the most recent MOD. Removed the bottom bunk and turned the top bunk into a cabinet.

I also cut down the old dinette table and used it to extend the counter for more space and possible workstation for computer.


----------



## dirtrider (Sep 3, 2010)

Brilliant ideas and nice implementation. Thank you.


----------



## BACK2GAS (Sep 9, 2016)

I really like what you are doing with your 240. Hoping my wife will see the logic in your modifications and give me the go-ahead. Please post any more modifications.


----------



## MJV (Apr 19, 2012)

Looks good so far. However you say you intend to live in it. Are you intending to use some sort of portable table to eat on ? Not much other floor space in a trailer like that. We have a 210 RS. M.V.


----------

